# FS/FT: 33g or 38g Tank and stand



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is previously posted by my buddy Thorkell. Since most of the stuff are already sold. He closed the ad and I'll just continue selling the last items. It's easier to manage the posting this way. 

The tank is a 33g Hagen or a 38g Aqueon tank. Regular tank dimensions, all glass. Noticed a few scratches on the tank but otherwise all good. No leak. Back is painted black for the 33g. The 38g does not have a painted back. 

The stand is a custom built wood tank. Stained and varnished. Very nice stand and sturdy. I will post pics soon.

Asking $150 OBO for both tank and stand. Only 1 tank though. You choose between 33g or 38g. He also mentioned that if someone wants to trade it with a Fluval Edge. He'll go for it as a gift for his sister. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to pm's. yes, i can deliver to nearby cities for extra gas.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Skimmer and 2 heaters still available. Sera and Ehiem Jagr heaters are both 250w and are both submersible. Sera has heater guard as well. Sera is 10 mos old and Jagr is about 14 mos old but not in use for a year. All for $30.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics of Stand


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!! Cmon people!! Don't be shy now... Lol


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to pm. plenty of pm's but no takers.... it's a very nice stand. very sturdy and nicely built. tank is also available so as the heaters.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!! I don't care anymore. Price is OBO as long as it's a decent offer. I need my garage space.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump!!!!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to pm's...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP!! He's looking for trades like Fluval Edge, Biocube and the like for his sister. Anybody?


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to 1 pm today.... no lowball please. price too low including delivery.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

I know the price is OBO but not like $50 including delivery to abbotsford. That's too much. Got 2 offer like this already. Should I say insult. Well... It's okay. It's not even mine but the space it's eating up is mine though.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP. Looking for trade as well.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP..... again...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

more pm's replied but no takers.... still available.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

let's keep trying. i was forced to put it in the den now. need to bring the car in the garage otherwise strata council will tow my car out of the visitor's spot.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BumP... OBO also accepting trades


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent regarding stand.......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to 2 pm's.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Stand already arranged delivery. 

Time to reward myself. Tank for trade for whatever I might have a use. Let me know what you have.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP... 33g or 38g tank up for trade with fluval edge or a 10g rimless tank.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to 4 pm's today. still available.


----------

